# Seay Graphics: A Review



## jleampark

Fellow T-Shirt Enthusiasts,

A short while ago, someone else mentioned Seay Graphics (Seay Graphics Custom Screen Printing Heat Transfers and Embroidery) on some other thread so I decided to check them out. I currently use Transfer Express and Semo Imprints for my plastisol designs.

I looked at Seay's web site and was fairly impressed by their prices and promised turnaround time. I e-mailed them to see if they could send me some samples.

I only asked for about 10 total, with a couple copies of the same designs so I could test them on white and dark shirts to see the opacity. 

Whoever answered my e-mails was very nice and they promised to send them right out. I got them quickly and was quite surprised.... instead of 10, they sent me 40+ samples!

So, first impressions: friendly and professional e-mail customer service; quick service; over-delivered in number of samples; sheets were big (11 x 14). 

The sheets seem a lot bigger than what I have gotten from Transfer Express and Semo. I can see the possibilities of ganging and large prints.

Here are a bunch of pictures (finished tee, close up, transfer sheet after pressing). The sheets peeled smoothly and almost all of the ink transferred.


----------



## jleampark

(continued)

More pictures.

Also, I have 21 samples left over. If anyone would like them, please PM me. I will send them for a small shipping fee so you can test them.

Joe


----------



## jleampark

(continued)

I did have a few problems. 

One of the designs (attached) was too big for my 15x15 press. I thought I was getting full coverage but the small, thin letters on the bottom kept pulling off when I peeled the sheet.

Seay Graphics said, "on every press especially clam shell type the front edge approximately 2" is not going to have the same amount of pressure as the rest of the press, also approximately 1" around the sides and back. We only use 
16 x 20 presses for this reason you end up with a 14" x 16"
usable area to press, on a 15 x 15 you would only have a 12 x 13 area that would have the proper pressure. First I would try increasing your pressure on your press if that is not successful you can still print on these smaller presses it just requires that you hit the print twice, print it normally and then move the shirt up a few inches and repress for 3 or 4 more seconds."

*Also, on a couple, there seems to be stray ink. On my finished tees, I have some tiny spots of ink that are not part of the design.* *Does anyone know how to get these off?*


----------



## jayeasy

Joe, have you had a chance to wash those yet? The finished prints may look nice but not hold in the wash. 

With transfers, sometimes you can peel or scratch off that excess ink, although its a sort of a crap shot. 

Other than that, thanks for your post!


----------



## jayeasy

I have no idea of what those stray marks may be except for ink that has somehow spilled onto the transfer? It's boggling my mind as to how those get on there because all I can think of is a accident by the printer.


----------



## calhtech

jleampark said:


> Fellow T-Shirt Enthusiasts,
> 
> A short while ago, someone else mentioned Seay Graphics (Seay Graphics Custom Screen Printing Heat Transfers and Embroidery) on some other thread so I decided to check them out. I currently use Transfer Express and Semo Imprints for my plastisol designs.
> 
> I looked at Seay's web site and was fairly impressed by their prices and promised turnaround time. I e-mailed them to see if they could send me some samples.
> 
> I only asked for about 10 total, with a couple copies of the same designs so I could test them on white and dark shirts to see the opacity.
> 
> Whoever answered my e-mails was very nice and they promised to send them right out. I got them quickly and was quite surprised.... instead of 10, they sent me 40+ samples!
> 
> So, first impressions: friendly and professional e-mail customer service; quick service; over-delivered in number of samples; sheets were big (11 x 14).
> 
> The sheets seem a lot bigger than what I have gotten from Transfer Express and Semo. I can see the possibilities of ganging and large prints.
> 
> Here are a bunch of pictures (finished tee, close up, transfer sheet after pressing). The sheets peeled smoothly and almost all of the ink transferred.



I don't mean to bust your bubble, but I too thought I would check out these folks based on a couple of comments made by other forum members. Below is a quote directly from the email I received when I asked for samples:
---begin
Seay Graphics [email protected]
Sep 27

to me 
Richard,

The problem we run into with sending samples is the cost involved in shipping. We would either have to have you pay shipping for transfers
that are of no real value to yourself, or we would be left to pass the cost onto our current customers. A suggestion is that if you are interested
in trying our products is that you place a small order with us for prints that you can use for a order to ensure that you are happy with our product.
Our transfers are 100% guaranteed and we have over 20 years of experience in producing a excellent transfers.
Thank you,

Seay Graphics
812.952.3509
502.361.8111

==end
I basically said thanks and instead of trying them, I placed an order with Versatranz for about $400. I am a little disappointed. I liked what I had heard, but now I am really confused!!!


----------



## PixieCompany

I just tried their website and the domain is unavailable. Hope it's only a server issue


----------



## seaygraphics

Richard,

The reason we sent him samples is he paid the UPS shipping (approx. $12) to have us send him 1 pound of our transfers. In the message to you I simple 
stated as I do to about 12 to 15 emails request per day that I cannot eat the cost of shipping out samples which would amount to about $500 per 
week in shipping charges and I refuse to pass that cost onto my current customers by raising prices. I think the fact that we have been in business
almost 25 years producing quality heat transfers speaks for itself, and that if someone is interested in trying our transfers I make the suggestion that
on your next small order send it our way and you will not be disappointed, as our transfers are 100% guaranteed. At one time we were sending out
sample packs to everyone that asked for them and I went back and looked over a 3 month period of this and we were averaging 1 out of 20 that would
actually place a order.

I would gladly offer anyone the same offer I did to Joe to credit the shipping back on their first order if they are wanting samples. In another
message on this site he posted that he paid to have the sample pack shipped.

Also just checked our website is online, might have been a server issue with the mess that "sandy" caused.


----------



## jleampark

calhtech said:


> I don't mean to bust your bubble, but I too thought I would check out these folks based on a couple of comments made by other forum members. Below is a quote directly from the email I received when I asked for samples:
> ---begin
> Seay Graphics [email protected]
> Sep 27
> 
> to me
> Richard,
> 
> The problem we run into with sending samples is the cost involved in shipping. We would either have to have you pay shipping for transfers
> that are of no real value to yourself, or we would be left to pass the cost onto our current customers. A suggestion is that if you are interested
> in trying our products is that you place a small order with us for prints that you can use for a order to ensure that you are happy with our product.
> Our transfers are 100% guaranteed and we have over 20 years of experience in producing a excellent transfers.
> Thank you,
> 
> Seay Graphics
> 812.952.3509
> 502.361.8111
> 
> ==end
> I basically said thanks and instead of trying them, I placed an order with Versatranz for about $400. I am a little disappointed. I liked what I had heard, but now I am really confused!!!


Well... to burst YOUR bubble-bursting party, here is what I got from them:



> If you can shoot me your address we will get those out to you today, *we will also credit you the shipping for these samples on your first order*. A few years ago I had a shop manager that went through and put together elaborate sample packs and we sent them out one very request and then I went back and looked and found that we were only seeing 1 out of 30 actually ordering. I’m not boasting but I know its not because of the print quality, *so what we are going to start doing is crediting customers that we send a sample packs to on their first order*.


And, sometimes when I ask for samples a company will send them for free but other times (most times), I have had to pay for shipping. That's not a deal-breaker for me. I have not, on the other hand, had a company offer to refund my samples shipping charge on my first order.

Let us know how your Versatranz samples are, please. I have not used them yet.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## jleampark

jayeasy said:


> I have no idea of what those stray marks may be except for ink that has somehow spilled onto the transfer? It's boggling my mind as to how those get on there because all I can think of is a accident by the printer.


I'm not sure about the stray marks either. I saw them on 2 (I think... maybe 3) of my finished tees. The marks are very small -- a drop or two away from the design.

I've seen it before on stuff I've gotten from Transfer Express. Transfer Express has been very good in correcting problems with my transfers and it is fairly rare for them to mess up.

I don't know enough about Seay's or Transfer Express's process to even guess how stray marks could happen.

Sometimes they come off with vigorous scratching but I would like to know a better method.

Thanks,

Joe

P.S. No, I have not yet washed them. I will update this thread after 5 or 6 washings.


----------



## jleampark

PixieCompany said:


> I just tried their website and the domain is unavailable. Hope it's only a server issue


Their site is back up.


----------



## seaygraphics

Joe,

Didn't know if my suggestion to double hit the shirts solved this problem you were having, also noticed in another post I
think you posted you had purchased a sunie press. Most people refer to them as the "ebay specials" the problem with these
presses is they are sublmation presses and they barely get to the proper temperature they need to get to print plastisol
transfers, not saying it can't be done with them but a more quality press would be prefered. As far as stray mark I think
you are refering to "pinholes" we try to keep a tight watch on quality control but sometimes one may slip by, the easiest
way is to look at the print ahead of time on the transfer sheet to see if there is a issue and you can simply use a fingernail
to scrape the ink from the transfer sheet before it is permantly pressed on the shirt.

By the way thank you for the time and effort that you put into doing a unsoliicted extensive review of our company.


----------



## jleampark

seaygraphics said:


> Joe,
> 
> Didn't know if my suggestion to double hit the shirts solved this problem you were having, also noticed in another post I
> think you posted you had purchased a sunie press. Most people refer to them as the "ebay specials" the problem with these presses is they are sublmation presses and they barely get to the proper temperature they need to get to print plastisol transfers, not saying it can't be done with them but a more quality press would be prefered. As far as stray mark I think you are refering to "pinholes" we try to keep a tight watch on quality control but sometimes one may slip by, the easiest way is to look at the print ahead of time on the transfer sheet to see if there is a issue and you can simply use a fingernail to scrape the ink from the transfer sheet before it is permantly pressed on the shirt.
> 
> By the way thank you for the time and effort that you put into doing a unsolicited extensive review of our company.


I used up the 3 transfers before I got your double-hit suggestion.  When I order transfers, I will probably not have designs that fill the paper so I doubt it will be a problem.

I did have one other minor issue. On the McFerran Falcons image, some of the edges of the lettering was pulling up. I repressed that spot using a mousepad to raise the spot. Because the pressure was much heavier, the edges of the letters were "smooshed" (not crisp).

*Question: Does medium vs. heavy pressure matter with your/all plastisols?*

Re: My SunIE press. I might have gotten lucky with my purchase. This is not a sublimation press. (At the time I bought it, I didn't know the difference but I do now.) It's been a workhorse for me. I do want a better, bigger press in the (near) future but this one is working fine for me. 

Re: Your pinholes. I have caught some stray marks prior to pressing and either scratch them off or cut around them (if they are close to the edges). *What can I do if I don't see them until after I press? Are there any products on the market that can safely remove ink?*

And you are welcome!

Joe


----------



## jleampark

(forgot to attach the image)


----------



## seaygraphics

Joe,

I do not frequent the forums as much as I would like so it would be best to email me directly concerning any issues. But if I had to guess on the
falcons print I would guess that the shirts are 100% cotton and were not preheated throughly prior to pressing. The moisture in the cotton when
heated becomes steam and when trapped under larger areas of ink tends to come out around the edge of the ink and cool down the ink and it
does not get properly cured which will give this exact result on large lettering or large fills.


----------



## fdken

You can remove small pinhole plastisol dots with a spot remover gun. I googled a photo of one, and the first website was this Welcome to American Niagara look at the bottom of this page for a photo of the gun


----------



## jleampark

@ fdken: Thanks. Looking at a couple sites, the spot removal guns are $100 - $200. Does that sound about right? If so, then carefully examining each transfer sheet before I press is definitely cheaper. 

Joe


----------



## jayeasy

Spot cleaning gun, brilliant! 

I definitely need to try this. Guns filled with plastisol removers work wonders on plastisol (printed directly onto garments) so my assumption is this should work just as good. Time to get in the storage.


----------



## calhtech

jleampark said:


> Well... to burst YOUR bubble-bursting party, here is what I got from them:
> 
> 
> 
> And, sometimes when I ask for samples a company will send them for free but other times (most times), I have had to pay for shipping. That's not a deal-breaker for me. I have not, on the other hand, had a company offer to refund my samples shipping charge on my first order.
> 
> Let us know how your Versatranz samples are, please. I have not used them yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the additional info. I did hear from Adam regarding the "sample" issue. I do understand about the expense involved with shipping promo's and not getting any ROI. All I know is that they are the first company to NOT offer to send me samples for free. Some of the packs I have received have been small (and some pretty eloborate), but I guess it was the effort. We don't know these guys from "Adam" No pun intended. So we are taking a pretty good risk to make a purchase unless we have referral to go on. I think I can summarize by saying the first company that sent me samples (Versatranz) is the first company I purchased from. I have also made 3 additional purchases from them. They have been very easy to deal with and pretty competitive pricing. Good luck with your Seay samples, I will likely do a little business with them to see for my self. 
Thanks for passing on your product review. I am sure other forum members appreciate the candid comments as well.


----------



## gographics

I ordered transfers from Adam for some homecoming shirts! I'm sure you remember the crimson scarlet issue. At any rate i want to personally take the hit for that one. the transfers were great and were over delivered. thank god because they ordered more shirts. I did DTG on some that I didnt have transfers for. Even with the color screw up I will still use them. In fact just sent an e-mail out for a quote. I forgot they are not open on Fridays. PM me Adam if you happen to get the e-mail. 

Over all as a new customer I was happy. the order was a quick turn around and even with the color issue the customer was happy and so was I. I may have been the one who mentioned Seay when people were asking about vendors.

Thanks Adam.


----------



## jleampark

Post some pictures of your finished shirts if you can.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## seaygraphics

gographics said:


> I ordered transfers from Adam for some homecoming shirts! I'm sure you remember the crimson scarlet issue. At any rate i want to personally take the hit for that one. the transfers were great and were over delivered. thank god because they ordered more shirts. I did DTG on some that I didnt have transfers for. Even with the color screw up I will still use them. In fact just sent an e-mail out for a quote. I forgot they are not open on Fridays. PM me Adam if you happen to get the e-mail.
> 
> Over all as a new customer I was happy. the order was a quick turn around and even with the color issue the customer was happy and so was I. I may have been the one who mentioned Seay when people were asking about vendors.
> 
> Thanks Adam.


Glad to see things worked out, I definitely remember the order and the color problem. But of course when a customer orders a specific color "Crimson" that is what we send.
BTW didn't get a email in from you yet.


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

I had quite a few problems VERY UNHAPPY....i came to this forum to get feedback on SEAY graphics, and all of the reviews were great. So I decided to use them for the first time. 

Initially I asked that my product be sent to an address other than my billing address...it was sent to neither the shipping or billing address provided. My product was sent to a bogus address. I called UPS to change the address and was told that it could only be done by the seller. Well this happened on a Thursday. I needed the package to arrive on Thursday or Friday. I could not change the street address thru UPS naturally because I wasn't the sender. 

As it is Monday now my package still sits at UPS...EVEN AFTER I CALLED AND LEFT SEVERAL MESSAGES WITH THE COMPANY TODAY MONDAy AT 3PM CST no one has called me back. 

So I decided to call them, and speak with Adam the owner....who was very uninterested in what I was saying. Offered no apology, and even hung up on me. IM APPAULED. i CALLED BACK and he hung up on me again... NEVER OFFERED AN APOLOGY AND TOLD ME THAT IF I REALLY WANTED MY PACKAGE I WOULD HAVE PICKED IT UP AT WILL CALL....!!!!

GREATFULLY, CHASE BANK REFUNDED MY MONEY THRU A VERIFIED DISPUTE......NEVER AGAIN...THOUGHT YOU FOLKS SHOULD KNOW.


----------



## seaygraphics

Let me start off with saying that when this person initially placed this order, she was incredibly brash
and abrasive with my office manager who initially put her on hold and advised me of this, this should
have been my first clue as to the type of customer we would be dealing with.

Let me lay out the facts this person placed their order on Monday the 23rd the order form had 3 different
names on it "Jay Jones", "Ayana Smith" and "Jawanna Jones" and the credit card form we received from
this person listed the mailing address to Michigan Ave. in Chicago but she had made mention that she
wanted it shipped to different address. Which on its own is not suspect but we never never never ship
to a different address than the credit card is registered to on the first order.

We shipped it out same day Monday, and a UPS Quantum view notification was emailed to this woman
on Monday. Did she bother to call that day??... NO Did she call Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday??..
NO she waited till Friday to call when we were out of the office and UPS had already tried to delivery
it 3 days in a row. I advised her that we only ship to addresses registered on the credit card on first orders,
and that if she was not going to be available at that address she could have notified UPS or us and we
could have asked UPS to put it on will call. If the address was indeed bogus it was the address that they
supplied me with initially on our credit card form.

I would suggest that any other printers be on the look out for these folks... not sure which of the 3
I was speaking with on the phone (when I was able to get in a word that is). The only reason I had to
hang up the phone was I wasn't able to speak with this lady being belligerent for a solid minute she
really needs to seek mental help.

I am sure there are many members of T-Shirt forums that are my customers that can attest that I
am a very easy guy to talk with along with my office manager. Seriously this lady is Bat S**t


----------



## joey1320

Three different names, different addresses, lack of proper communication... Hmmm sounds like someone wanted a free transfer pack. 

I have only dealt with Seay here but all I have seen is an owner who cares about the customer and wants to help the tshirt community. 

Chalk this one as a loss  

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

thats all youve seen until now....work with them at your own risk...this a feedback forum....this is my feedback...

ACTUALLY...i was clear with my communication and I didn't want anything free...i PAID THEM $235.....i sent the information that they asked me for....they screwed up!!! its simple...yep its a loss...


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

Adam

in REAL businesses and corporations customers ARE allowed to pay with a credit card and then ship to what is called A SHIPPING ADDRESS....BEST BUY...GULFSIDE...PROWORLD...SEMO HAVE NEVER EVER HAD PROBLEMS WITH THESE SAME INSTRUCTIONS....

my shipping address and billing address being different should not have thrown you...ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE....if you had picked either of the two we wouldn't have a problem...EVEN if you had sent the package to the billing address PER YOUR POLICY things would have worked out...but in error the last number of my address was wrong...OWN IT...you made a mistake...DEFENDING YOURSELF AND YOUR BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE DOESN'T HELP THE ISSUE....

you made a mistake....your package is still at UPS...and my money has been refunded...NOW WHOS BATSH##?

SEEMS LIKE A SMART LADY TO ME!!!


----------



## seaygraphics

joey1320 said:


> Three different names, different addresses, lack of proper communication... Hmmm sounds like someone wanted a free transfer pack.
> 
> I have only dealt with Seay here but all I have seen is an owner who cares about the customer and wants to help the tshirt community.
> 
> Chalk this one as a loss
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks Joey, this person is a scam artist that is upset that the scam didn't work and now they are venting in the forum, I would hope that the Forum Operator would take care of this.


----------



## jleampark

> I am sure there are many members of T-Shirt forums that are my customers that can attest that I
> am a very easy guy to talk with along with my office manager.


I am one of those customers. I've never had *any* problems with Adam or anyone at Seay. On the contrary, they have always been helpful, courteous, and professional. I have used them a lot in the past and will continue into the future.

I have found that when I am the only one angry at a person/company/situation when there are loads of happy people, the problem typically lies with me. I take a step back, re-examine why I am upset and change my approach; most often the problem resolves itself.


----------



## calhtech

joey1320 said:


> Three different names, different addresses, lack of proper communication... Hmmm sounds like someone wanted a free transfer pack.
> 
> I have only dealt with Seay here but all I have seen is an owner who cares about the customer and wants to help the tshirt community.
> 
> Chalk this one as a loss
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Well I have used them many times and they are VERY accommodating. Adam is very easy to work with and handles RUSH jobs well. Just "Seayin" 

CalhTech>


----------



## jleampark

@caltech: That's a pun! I get it. Very clever. 

Yes, they are very good at rush jobs. I tend to procrastinate and usually feel bad when I put in the date I need it. Seay has never been late; many times, they've been early, sometimes they're on time -- never late.


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

TO THEIR CREDIT THE JOB WAS DONE AND SENT OUT THE NEXT DAY...HOWEVER they sent it to the wrong address...WHICH SERVED ME NO PURPOSE....its simple..I payed they played...i WISH THERE HAD BEEN ONE REVIEW LIKE THIS BEFORE I TRIED THEM AND GOT BURNED...however perhaps my feedback can help one person.....

people who scam don't pay....you were paid i have no product....

PERIOD.


----------



## seaygraphics

To correct your initial statement the job was submitted on Sunday and we shipped it out
on Monday. As stated in my previous post we shipped to the address on the credit card
form that was submitted by you if you put the incorrect address or bogus address than
that falls squarely on your shoulders. Do everyone a favor and take your CAPS LOCK
off and quit screaming for attention like crazy person you are. And you have no product
because the game you were playing didn't work. We have already contacted the fraud
department for the credit card that you submitted and have given them all the emails
and info that you sent us for them to conduct an investigation.


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

OKAY ADAM....again...where is the scam in this?? and again take responsibility....and you can spend all the time you need to investigate a fraud....you know like I know...BAD BUSINESS SIR....

NOT YELLING...MAKING A POINT....it also serves a great point that you are consistently calling me out of my name...all i asked you to do is to send the product...you failed...where is the fraud in that dear?

We're done...it could be that you are a good business person...you slipped, the sad part is that you refuse to take responsibility for this, and the fix is an easy one that you are constantly avoiding...you don't have time to argue with me...YOU MIGHT MISTYPE ANOTHER ADDRESS...BETTER GET BACK TO BUSINESS NOW!


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

its funny how you were able to read the NINES in my credit card number but mistook the nine in my address for a four! I'm looking at the form, its clearly a nine...its a simple mistake...someone needs a stronger prescription.... and a bit more morality...again very simple.


----------



## seaygraphics

Fraud, you are using another persons credit card without their knowledge and ordering merchandise and then wanting it shipped to different address. 

You really need to brush up on your grammar, spelling and thieving skills.


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

I'm not trying to discredit your business, and I'm no thief...this is my feedback. It upsets you because you have a smudge on your record now. You're too stubborn to admit that...no harm, no foul, no fraud...good luck with that.


----------



## WORDONTHESTREET

What are you talking about? It was my card, both addresses are mine.... shame on you.


----------



## DNeeld

I am now dumber for having read this. Thanks.

Adam is good people, bottom line. Helped me out a ton a couple of years ago. Given your comments and his responses, I don't have much trouble seeing who the reasonable one is.

Either way, if you have or had a complaint, you've made it. Move along please.


----------



## Dakar19

I would like to chime in on seay graphics. So, like a few people in this thread, I was puzzled why they charged shipping for samples when other companies didn't. Also, the website, compared to other companies, seemed outdated, key word is SEEMS! Not being able to calculate shipping for an order made me a little hesitant, but the sample order basically helps you to calculate that. Plus $15 for shipping was not a deal breaker, because I'm starting a business and R&D costs. I was soooooo glad i gave that up $15 dollars!! All 11 by 14 transfers, you get a buttload of them with all types of designs (Still have quite a few) and pretty much every color! Most companies sent you small amounts and sizes of samples to try. Thats the reason for the shipping cost! So my very first order, I submitted a design and when I received my transfers, the design was missing elements I put in the design. I called them up and explained, and they send me a new set of transfers, same amount, the design was perfect, at NO CHARGE!!! And let me keep the old transfers, even though I was willing to send them back. Customer service is the best Ive dealt with! Thats when I said these guys are it! Transfer Express also has great customer support, but if your design doesn't meet their standards, you either have to redesign or have them "fix" it. Thats slows down the order, and they are more expensive. I use F&M Expressions for one color (cheapest, and you can get nylon and polyester transfers for cheap) and their CS is decent, not great. Seay graphics printed out everything I sent with no issues! The wonderful lady (I need to find out her name) even send me a sample with one of my order because my son loves the design!!!! Very personable company, which is very hard to find these days. 2 colors or more, Seay is my go to!!


----------



## sslover85

I love this company also!!! Very nice people... Orders are shipped quick!!


----------

